
Show HN: Asciinema casts post-production tools - cirowrc
https://github.com/cirocosta/asciinema-edit
======
jaytaylor
Why keep dealing with asciienema now that there is term-to-svg [0] ?

[0] [https://github.com/nbedos/termtosvg](https://github.com/nbedos/termtosvg)

~~~
_frkl
Looks like this supports both, so one can always try both and see which one is
a better fit in a certain situation.

